# New guy from Calgary



## WadeA (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello
I stumbled across your forum some time ago and have been lurking in the wings. I'm an amateur chip maker with an interest to learn the craft of machining. I have really enjoyed following some of the threads. It seems like a great group of like minded people. I look forward to meeting some of you in Calgary. 
Cheers for now
Canuk


----------



## Bofobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Janger (Oct 22, 2017)

Come to the meet up and see !


----------



## WadeA (Oct 22, 2017)

Saturday Nov 4 is that correct?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thats right!

RSVP: http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.co...meetups-fall-2017-coffee-shop-modern-tool.678

Welcome to the forum.

JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi WadeA. Welcome.


----------

